# Replace fans x-superalien



## harley88 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good mourning folks


I have a aspire x-superalien computer case and have been trying to replace my case fans for months now. This old man does not know how to take a fan out , any help would be appreciated.
There are no screws , just little blk. tabs that looks like all you have to do is squeese them and pull on fan , but fans will not budge.
thanks
harley


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You are correct the scrivits as they are called...you simply squeeze the ends (which can be tough) and pull up on the top (it may not pull out all the way as some are captive so you don't lose the two parts) If you need replacement fans Frozencpu has a ton to chose from (I'm quite partial to Panaflo fans) and they also carry extra scrivits if you need to replace any you break removing them (quite common)
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g36/Fans.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3460/scr-13/Lian-Li_Fan_Push_Pin.html?tl=g36c121s242


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

Harley88, if there's anything I hate, it's something put together with weird fasteners that need weird tools. Put a cut-off wheel in a dremel-type of hand-held rotary tool & cut the heads off the "scrivits". Install new fan(s) with correct sized machine screws,flat washers, & nylon-insert locknuts. Be sure to install rubber o-rings on screws between fan & case. You wanted to blow all the dust out of your case anyway,right? With a handle like harley88,I'm guessing you have an air compressor,or at least access to one. I grind off or drill the heads off of unwanted/unservicable fasteners all the time;if the offending fastener is holding something you wish to reuse,drill the head off so nothing plastic may melt. Just remember to blow the case clean before buttoning 'er up:smile:


----------



## harley88 (Sep 2, 2006)

twajetmech and minster9

I sure do appreciate your replys. Yes , i do have a couple of air compressers laying around (worked on my own bike back in the day). At first i was thinking on replacing my fans instead of cleaning them but after pricing them i have decided to try to take them out and cleaning them. OK , if i can get them out ( grinding or breaking the scrivits things) could a fellow go to hardware and get some screws and nuts to put them back on?
Thanks again for your help , theres not many folks that will help out a pc dumb old man.
harley

PS: Do you know a lot about these dadburn aspire x-superalien cases


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

The scrivits are plastic, no need to use a dremel on them, a simple squeeze with a needle nose pliers will suffice....being plastic they just break easy and they are cheap enough to replace if need be. I don't consider them wierd, they are used in Aviation and are quite common in the electronic business as well....nor will they mar the surface of your case as washers and nuts might. as for the case....here are a few reviews
http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-172-1.htm
http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/cases/X-SuperAlien/index.htm
http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/cases/X-SuperAlien/index.htm


----------

